
Ask HN: What's your favorite music to program to? - rachel-ftw
I&#x27;m in a musical rut: lost in a prism of unchallenging, semi depressing or sickeningly cute downtempo lofi hiphop tracks. Dearest reader, where can I find new adventures in aural satisfaction which facilitate flow state and alertness whilst I battle engineering monsters?<p>At your earliest convenience, please send help in the form of links and artist names.<p>...or cookies. I heartell it is bad luck to turn down assistance in the form of gooey pastry.
======
chalmette
I like electronica for concentration. For example, [0] Tzusing/Anni Nöps and
[1] Sd Laika

[0] [https://soundcloud.com/anninops/tzusing-met-byhzz-
hol](https://soundcloud.com/anninops/tzusing-met-byhzz-hol)

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0mM-J6wisU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0mM-J6wisU)

------
skymuse
I really enjoy all the music from Ultimae Records. The albums are reasonably
priced in Bandcamp and you can preview the full albums if you are unsure about
buying.

[https://ultimae.bandcamp.com](https://ultimae.bandcamp.com)

~~~
rachel-ftw
ooooooooo yes

------
lordmobius
I mostly listen to new retro wave on yt while coding.

~~~
rachel-ftw
I'm mostly seeking to get out of an autogenerated rut. Between Youtube and
spotify I'm getting music chosen for me and I'm not sure how to escape. I feel
like I can see through (hear through?) the algorithms that choose my next
song. it's not distracting... it's just... flat feeling after years.

Though I enthusiastically that the beats of synth/retrowave have a lovely
driving quality that let me pretend I'm in a science fiction book while I
bring thoughts into reality through code.

------
vixen99
John Cage's 4′33″ repeated ad nauseam.

~~~
rachel-ftw
_laughing emoji_

------
billconan
game of thrones music

